# Machine Tool Reconditioning and Application of Hand Scraping



## GaryK (Dec 13, 2012)

I haven't read every post in this forum so this has probably been posted already, but it's a good reminder.

If you really wanted to get into scraping get the book (If you can find  it) "Machine Tool Reconditioning and Application of Hand Scraping" by  Edward F. Connelly. Over 500 pages covering every topic.
Excellent book.

Gary


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 13, 2012)

Gary,
 one of our members is a 2nd generation machine tool builder and scraping instructor. He has taught at many large companies, and equipment manufacturers. He sells an instructional DVD that I can recommend as very informative. His name is Richard King. He does seminars across the country and in some foreign countries as well.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words Tony.  Yes the MTR book is a good one.  My Dad knew Connelly the author of the book.  He was a teacher in St. Paul MN and My Dad had a rebuilding shop in Minneapolis.  We call the MTR book "The Bible" of rebuilding and is still sold by his Nephew I believe.   I have started a book several times, but it's easier to say then do.  

My DVD was shot at DAPRA Corp as I also work with them teaching scraping using their tools.  The fonder of DAPRA, Rudy Wetzel  was a Rebuilder.  He and his brother invented the BIAX Power Scraper.  I never met him, but know his daughter and family who now own DAPRA.   They sell the MTR book, my DVD and have a good supply of scraping tools.  It's geared for the professional and expensive, but will last 2 lifetimes.    Anderson Brothers Scrapers has hand scrapers and blades,  The MTR book is also sold online though several outlets.  I also recommend the book called "The Foundations of Mechanical Accuracy, sold by Moore Special Tools in Bridgeport CT.   

You can buy my DVD and a couple of other Rebuilding books and DVD's on EBay.   Forrest Addy also teaches Scraping.  I met him years ago when I taught several Scraping classes he arranged for his co-workers where he worked in Washington State.    I try to be impartial on this board and recommend all.

You can view my DVD online.   Just PM me and I'll give you the info.  Here is the link to it.  It's not free though.
http://www.indie-ondemand.com?vidid=39506&oid=474


----------



## Tommy Brooks (Dec 16, 2012)

I just bought the Machine Tool Reconditioning book, lots of detail,for sure a "bedside reader".  While the $92 was pricey my next book will have to be The Foundations OF Mechanical Accuracy it' going to hit the piggy
bank for $150 Well I guess the GOOD stuff cost a little more.


----------



## GaryK (Dec 17, 2012)

Brooksie said:


> I just bought the Machine Tool Reconditioning book, lots of detail,for sure a "bedside reader".  While the $92 was pricey my next book will have to be The Foundations OF Mechanical Accuracy it' going to hit the piggy
> bank for $150 Well I guess the GOOD stuff cost a little more.



You can view the entire book or download it for $12 here


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 10, 2013)

Connely's book is also there. I will probably want hard copies someday, but wow thanks! $9 Got me both books and whatever I can find there for the next month.


----------

